# iBook G4 : problèmes de clavier, de trackpad et de raccourci



## vikamoka (14 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iBook G4 (sous Mac OS X 10.4) depuis juillet 2005 et depuis un moment il a des bugs, surtout peu de temps après le démarrage :

- quand je clique sur un dossier, une icône ou autre (tout simplement sur le fond d'écran, par exemple), toutes les options m'apparaissent comme si je faisais un CLIC+ctrl. Je dois cliquer plus d'une dizaine de fois dans le vide avant que ça passe et que je puisse de nouveau cliquer "normalement".

- les touches de mon clavier se bloquent assez fréquemment : je ne peux plus appuyer sur les touches pour taper un mot de passer par exemple et l'ordinateur émet des "bonk bonk" sourds à chaque fois que ça bloque.

- quand je suis dans une application (Firefox, Word ou autre) et quand j'utilise le trackpad en mode défilement (avec les deux doigts), ça se met tout d'un coup à faire des zooms en avant ou en arrière sans que je puisse contrôler quoi que ce soit (comme si j'avais activé le mode zoom dans l'Accès Universel, ce qui n'est pas le cas).

Ces désordres apparaissent par vagues (souvent après le démarrage comme je le disais) puis s'arrêtent pendant un moment avant de reprendre parfois pendant l'utilisation de mon iBook.

Je ne sais pas si je suis claire, mais j'espère que quelqu'un aura des réponses à m'apporter ! Je compte sur vous, merci beaucoup !!!!!

Bonne soirée !


----------



## -oldmac- (14 Février 2009)

salut vikamoka et bienvenu sur macge

Pour ton iBook, tente un réparation des autorisations à l'aide de l'utilitaire de disque, puis un reset PMU -> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1431 Puis un reset PRAM -> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=en_US

Voila tente déja ça et dit nous

Voila


----------

